# Alli



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Recently got my second week scale reading and I am down 4.6 oz over two weeks. I was a bit more active on week two but also (unintelligently) decided more ALLI was better than less ????? and boosted myself up the the prescription dose for a couple of days, that went ok till i went to taco bell for lunch! OMG by late afternoon I was tooting cooking oil LOL. That, of course, threw me off course for a bit (the shock of it all) but I am now back on target and being more sensible. How are you other ALLI takers doing? sis


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

:rotfl: at your Taco Bell story.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

4.6 ozs?


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

14lb in 6 weeks here. Was sick this week so taking a short break, will be back on track the next few days.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

ROFLOL ok, so I cant type and toot oil at the same time. 4 pounds and 6 ounces !


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

If you eat anything oily you will toot redish oil out. Not fun.


----------

